# F.a.b.



## home (Sep 27, 2013)

I was doing a Story that ended up in The Discard Room. Now, I have some stuff to do. But I thought of something that I am going to use in the Story, and I did not want it to go to waste: F.A.B. Fat Acceptance Bureau. I thought that it was an Excellent Acronym, and I did not want it to go to waste. The FAB? If it is taken, let me know? Fat Acceptance Bureau, just an Idea?


----------

